# بالصور :مكونات الكنيسة :بالصور



## asmicheal (9 يوليو 2009)

*بالصور :مكونات الكنيسة :بالصور 

مكونات الكنيسة : - 


المنـارة والأجراس 












لبعض الكنائس منارة واحدة ولبعضها منارتان ، ومنارة الكنيسة تشير إلى الصاري في السفينة والى المنارة التي تنير لهداية السفن والناس .

وتعلق الأجراس عادة بالمنارة لدعوة المؤمنين للصلاة والصليب المرتفع فوقها يشبه علم النجاة والخلاص لان الصليب عندنا نحن المخلصين قوة الله ) ( 1. كو 1 : 18 ) 

وتدق الأجراس لدعوة المؤمنين . لدخول الكنيسة سفينة النجاة للصلاة ويذكر التقليد أن نوحا كان يدق الناقوس لجميع المخلوقات المدعوة لدخول الفلك للنجاة .

كذلك يدق الناقوس لدعوة المؤمنين لدخول الكنيسة سفينة النجاة . 

وفى العهد القديم أمر الله بالنفخ في الأبواق لدعوة الشعب 
" كلم الرب موسى قائلا اصنع لك بوقين من فضة مسحولين مطروقين فيكون لك لمناداة الجماعة .. فإذا ضربوا بها الكهنة يضربون بالأبواق فتكون لكم فريضة أبدية في أجيالكم " 
( عد 10 : 1 – 3 ، 8 ) . 


للموضوع بقية 


 :download:

*


----------



## asmicheal (9 يوليو 2009)

*الأبواب : 










والكنيسة فليكن لها ثلاث أبواب مثالا للثالوث القدوس 



أحدها يكون قبليها 

والآخر غربيها أخر بحريها " . ( دسقولية باب 35 )
وتحدد الأوامر الرسولية ( كتاب فصل 57 ) ، 


إن يكون الباب الرئيسي هو الباب الغربي لكي يتجه الداخل شرقا نحو الهيكل . ولأورشليم السمائية اثنا عشر بابا " . ( رؤ 21 : 12 )
وهذه تشير إلى غنى رحمة الله الذي فتح أبواب خلاصـة لجميع الأمم " .

" وتفتح أبوابك دائما نهارا وليلا ولا تغلق ليؤتى إليك بغنى الأمم " . ( اش 60 : 11 ) .

وعندما يختم الكاهن صلوات القداس في صلاة البركة يقول بعد التناول اجعل باب الكنيسة المقدسة مفتوحا لنا بالرحمة

والإيمان ….. ( الخولاجـى ) .



بـاب الخـدمـة ( الدياكـونيـــة ) : ـ

" ويكون بيت الخدمة عن الباب القبلي كي لا يبصر الشعب القرابين التي تأتيهم وذلك لتكون الصدقة في الخفاء ولئلا يعير الشعب
بعضهم بعضا بكثرة أو قلة مايقدمونه من القرابين والصدقات ( دسقولية باب 35 ) . 

والمقصود بيت الخدمة الحجرة أو المخزن الذي تجمع فيه القرابين والتقدمات والصدقات واحتياجات الكنيسة والخدمة سواء احتياجات الخدمة الطقسية 

كالبخور والشموع والستور والكتب وأواني المذبح والزيت والدقيق وخلافة . أو احتياجات الخدمة الروحية وخدمة الفقراء من كتب وملابس ومأكولات وخلافة . 

وقد اختارت الدسقولية إن تكون هذه الحجرة بجوار الباب القبلي ( الأيمن ) حتى يترك فيها القادمون من الخارج تقدماتهم قبل دخولهـم إلى الكنيسة ، فلا يراهم باقي المصلين . 




بيـت القــربــان : ( بيـت لحـــم ) 

ويطلق لقب بيت لحم على مكان إعداد الحمل ( القربان ) تشبها ببيت لحم الذي ولد فيها حمل الله الرب يسوع .

كلمة بيت لحم كلمة عبرانية معناها بيت الخبز . وفى الكنائس الأثيوبية تقع حجرة القربان شرقي الكنيسة في بناء منفصل عن مباني الكنيسة .

وعادة يحملون الحمل بتسابيح والحان خاصة من بيت لحم إلى أن يدخلـوا به الكنيسة .








للموضوع بقية 


 :download:

*


----------



## asmicheal (9 يوليو 2009)

*تقسيم الكنيسة من الداخل 



المعمــوديـــة 

وكون موضع المعمودية غرب بحري الكنيسة للمصبوغين موضع معتزل من الكنيسة ليكون الموعوظين فيه ليجدوا السبيل إلى سماع الكتب المقدسة والمزامير والتسابيح الروحية 

التي تقال في الكنيسة- دسقوليـة ب 35 

وعلى ذلك يكون موضع المعمودية في الكنيسة على شمال الداخل إليها .

في القسم الخلفي منها أو خارجها ، ويجب أن تكون المعمودية على الشمال لأننا عندما ندخلها قبل العماد نكون من أهل اليسار وهى التي تنقلنا من الشمال إلى اليمين 

وكانت قديما خارج الكنيسة
لأنه لا يسمح لدخول الكنيسة إلا للمؤمنين ولكنهم عادوا فألحقوها بالكنيسة لان فيها تحفظ ذخائر مقدسة كالميرون .
وفى هذه الحالة يجب أن يكون باب الدخول إليها من خارج الكنيسة . وبها باب آخر يقود المعمد إلى داخل الكنيسة والمعمودية جرن من الحجر أو الرخام لأنها باب الإيمان الذي يشبه بالصخر لصلابته ،

وإذا وجدت قرية بعيدة أو منعزلة وليس بها كنيسة يمكن حمل الإناء إليها للتعميد . وفى حالات الضرورة القصوى أو الطارئة يمكن استخدام أي أناء جديد لذلك
( حتى ولو لم يكن قد كرس) علىألا يستخدم ثانية بعد العماد في أي عمل عالمي . 

بل يحفظ في الكنيسة أو يكسر لأنه بالعماد يكون قد تكرس وكانت الكنيسة اليونانية تبيح العماد في البيوت إلى عهد قريب ولكنها قصرته الآن على الكنيسة ، 
وفى الحالات الاستثنائية أو حالات الضرورة القصوى يمكن التعميد في آنية أخري غير جرن المعمودية الثابت . ففي الكنائس التي لم يكتمل بناؤها أو الصغيرة يمكن التعميد في أناء معدني أو خزفي
" كبانيو الأطفال أو ماجور فخار ) على أن يكون مكرسا ومخصصا لذلك .



المغطـــس : 

وهو الجانب الآخر المقابل للمعمودية يوجد " المغطس "
أي الجانب الأيمن من الجهة الغربية . وهو عبارة عن فراغ مكعب تحت مستوى أرضية الكنيسة . ويشير المغطس إلى نهر الأردن ،
وكان المغطس يملاء بالماء ليلة عيد الغطاس تذكارا لعماد السيد المسيح . وقد بطل استعماله الآن - استبدلوه بإناء متحرك حتى ليعيق الحركة بالكنيسة-

إلا انه مازال موجودا في بعض الكنائس إلى الآن ( بدون استعمال ) ككنيسة أبى سيفين وآبي سرجه بمصر القديمة . واعتاد بعض القرويون أن يغطسوا في ماء النهر أو الترع ليلة عيد الغطاس بعد انتهاء القداس الإلهي .

وفى أثيوبيا تقام صلوات وقداسات عيد الغطاس بجانب مجرى الماء .
فتخرج المدينة بموكب احتفالي في عصر برمون العيد . ويحمل الكهنة وهم في ملابسهم الكهنوتية اللوح المقدس ( التابوت كما يسمونه )
ملفوفا بستور جميلة مطرزة . وكذلك الأواني المقدسة والكتب والشورية وخلافة . ويجتاز الموكب المدينة بالألحان من الكنيسة إلى أن يصل إلى شاطئ النهر أو مجرى الماء .
وهناك يقيمون الصلوات بجانب الماء إلى الفجر حتى تتبارك المياه ويتبارك منها الشعب وقد أقيمت حديثا في أديس أبابا نافورة ماء وسط الميدان الذي تقام فيه صلوات عيد الغطاس
فيصلون على مائها ثم تتناثر على الشعب طيلة يوم العيد . 










صحـــن الكنيســــة:-

وهو المكان المخصص للشعب وقد رتبت القوانين الكنيسة

أن يكون وجود الشعب بها حسب نظام وترتيب خاص لحسن الاستفادة من العبادة فنصت الدسقولية في الباب العاشر على النظم التالية : 

يجب أن تقفوا في الكنيسة بهدوء وعفاف ويقظة لسماع كلام الله بانتصاب عظيم 
كل واحد في مرتبته كاستحقاقه مثالا للسمائيين الأساقفة في صدر الهيكل كالمديرين ، والقسوس بعدهم كالمعلمين وارشيدياكون إلى جانبه ،

( أي إلى جانب الأسقف ) ، والشمامسة بعد القسوس كالخدام ، وسائر الشعب بعدهم ( أي خارج الهيكل ) الشباب في موضع وحدهم أن كان ثمة موضع يسعهم ، والصبيان يقفون عند آبائهم ) 

كذلك النساء في موضع وحدهن المتزوجات في ناحية والبنات في ناحية وإذا لم يكن للبنات موضع فليقفن خلف النساء . وأما العذارى والراهبات 
والأرامل فيتقدمن في وقوفهن وصلواتهن والصبيان فليأخذهم عندهم آبائهم وأمهاتهم . 

وليكن بهذا النظام الواحد في قبة الشهادة فان وجد جالسا خارج المثال الموضوع له فليردعه ويرفضه الشمامسة فانهم النوتيه وينقلونه إلى الوضع الذي يليق به ،، 

ومن هذه النصوص يتبين ضرورة النظام في الكنيسة ، كما يظهر من هذا التقسيم انه تقسيم طبيعي يضمن الانسجام بين كل فئة من فئات الشعب .
كما ينص على ضرورة وجود منظمين بالكنيسة وهم الشمامسة . 


نظام الخـــوارس : 
أولا : نظام الخـــوارس : 


وجد في الكنائس القبطية قديما نظام يقضى بتقسيم صحن

الكنيسة إلى ثلاثة أقسام أو صفوف ، سميت خوارس ، يفصل بين كل قسم والآخر حاجز خشب أو من بناء متوسط الارتفاع غالبا ، وهذه الأقسام هي : 

القســـم الأول : 

قسم الشمامسة والمرتلين ، وهو بعد الهيكل مباشــرة 

القســـم الثاني : 

قسم الشعب المؤمن وهو القسم المتوسط في الكنيسـة . 

القســم الثالث : 

قسم الموعوظين .
ويوجد في القسم الخلفي الغربي من صحن الكنيسة وهم المرشحين للدخول إلى الأيمان المسيحي وقبول المعمودية وهؤلاء كانوا يحضرون قداس الموعوظين إلى آخر قراءة الإنجيل والموعظة ثم بعد ذلك يخرجون من الكنيسة بدون حضور القداس الإلهي الذي لم يكن مسموحا بحضوره لغير المؤمنين . 

ويسجل المؤرخ موسهيم هذا قائلا "
ولم يسمح بالحضور في هذا الطقس المقدس ولا للموعوظين ولا الراجعين ، وكانوا يقولون أن سبب ذلك هو أن التكتم يمكن أن يجعل شوقنا في الموعوظين ليطلعوا على هذه الأسرار 
، ويسجل التاريخ الكنسي أن التائبين كانوا ينقسمون إلى صفوف مختلفة وحسب ما يشعرون من تأنيب وتوبة ويتوسلون به للمغفرة ، أو حسب ما تفرضه عليهم الكنيسة
من تأديبات لتقويمهم وتربيتهم فذكر التاريخ أن صفوف التائبين كانت أربعة : 




1. صـف الباكيين : وهؤلاء يقفون في مدخل الكنيسة 

( أو خارجها ) يطلبون من الداخلين أن يصلوا من أجلهم

2. صف السامعين : وكانوا يسمعون ويشتركون في الصلوات . 

3. صف الراكعين : وكانوا يصلــون وهم يركعون استطارا لمراحم الله . 

4. صف المشتركين : وهؤلاء يشتركون في الصلاة . ويتقدم المستعدون منهم للتناول .


وان كانت هذه الأقسام والخوارس لم تعد مستعملة الآن ، إلا انه يحسن الآخذ بالنظام المنصوص عليه في الدسقولية من حيث تخصيص أمكنة ( بقدر الإمكان )
لفئات الشعب المختلفة من سيدات وشابات ورجال وشبان . وصبيان مع ضرورة أشراف الشمامسة المنظمين حتى تكون الكنيسة 
مكان العبادة وصلاة وتعليم في هدوء وليس مكان تشويش ألهنا اله سلام وليس اله التشويش وبيتي بيت الصلاة يدعى 




للموضوع بقية 

 :download:
*


----------



## asmicheal (9 يوليو 2009)

ثانيا : محتـويات صحـن الكنيســـة : 


المنجلية– المنبر– المنارة– كرسى الأسقف– القناديل-بيض النعام 0

1- المنجليــة epaggelia 







كلمة قبطية محرفة من أصل يوناني 
ومعناها " محل الإنجيل " وتسمى أيضا القراءة أو القراية وهى كرسى من الخشب أو حامل مرتفع للكتب المقدسة 
. وارتفاعها هذا يشير إلى جبل سيناء الذي علية سلم الله موسى الشريعة ولوحي الشريعة ( الشهادة ) فقرأهما موسى على مسامع الشعب ليستمع إلى البشارة والتعاليم الصادرة من فوق من الله . 

وتستخدم الكنيسة القبطية أما منجلية واحدة متجهة نحو الشرق والغرب أو منجليتان إحداهما للقراءات العربية وهذه تتجه نحو الغرب ( حيث يجلس الشعب ) والأخرى تتجه نحو الشرق للقراءات القبطية وفى أثيوبيا تقرأ القراءات ( البولس-الكاثوليكون-الابركسيس-الإنجيل ) كل واحدة منها جهة من الجهات الأربعة الأصلية إشارة إلى وصول بشارة الإنجيل إلى جميع أقطار المسكونة .


1. المنبـــــــــــر : 



ويكون في صحن الكنيسة وليس من داخل الهيكل لان في ملكوت السموات سيبطل التعليم . ويكون غالبا مرتفعا لان التعاليم التي تلقى علية ليست أرضية ولكنها سماوية ولان سيدنا أمر تلاميذه قائلا 
" ما سمعتموه في الآذان نادوا به على السطوح " وكذلك قال " لا يوقد سراجا ويضعونه تحت المكيال بل على المنارة فيضئ لجميع الذين في البيت . ( مت 5 : 15 )
وكلام سيدنا نور ، الكلام الذي كلمتكم به هو نور وحياة ، لذلك يجب أن يكون هذا النور موضوع على منارة عالية على جبل عالي أصعدي يا مبشرة صهيون ارفعي صوتك بقوة يا مبشرة أورشليم ( أش 40 : 9 )
وربنا يسوع المسيح ألقى عظته من أعلى الجبل حتى يسمعه الجميع وعلى الجبل تجلى مجدة ومن على الجبل صعد فإذا 
حفظنا وصاياه رفعنا من الأرض إلى السماء ومكتوبا على آمبن كنيسة أبى سيفين بمصر القديمة جزء من المزمور ( 107 : 31 ) . 


" فليرفعوه في كنيسة شعبه وليباركوه في مجلس الشيوخ " ويوضع المنبر في الناحية البحرية من الكنيسة في الوضع المناسب لتسمعه الكنيسة كلها سواء بالقرب من الهيكل أو في وسط الكنيسة ، وغالبا يوصل إليه سلم ويكون على شكل المنصة أو الشرفة ليسهل للواعظ أن يطل على السامعين أحيانا يقرأ منه الإنجيل تميزا له عن الرسائل وفى بعض الكنائس توجد ثلاثة منابر واحد للرسائل أخر للإنجيل وثالث للوعظ . 

وورد في كتاب ترتيب أسبوع الآلام أن الأمبن يستعمل لقراءة الابركسيس يوم الخميس الكبير ( العهد) وأمانة اللص اليمين وصلاة الثانية عشر يوم الجمعة العظيمة وفى آخرها ينزلون من الامبن لإجراء طقس الدفنة فيشير ذلك إلى إنزال جسد المخلص من على الصليب وحمله ووضعه في القبر –والآن أصبح غير مستخدم بالكنيسة حيث مكبرات الصوت 0 


2 المنــارة : 



















وتوضع أمام الهيكل في صحن الكنيسة منارتان أي شمعدانان كبيران . تشير أحدهما إلى شريعة الله للعهد القديم والثانية شريعة العهد الجديد . 







3 .القنـاديـــل(Kand/lon ):






الكنيسة سماء أرضية وارض سماوية كما أن السماء المادية محلاة بالأنوار والنجوم ، فكم بالأولى يجب أن تحلى السماء الروحية . وهكذا تشير القناديل إلى نور القداسة والفضيلة ، وترمز إلى ضياء القديسين والأبرار الموضوعة صورهم في الكنيسة . والفاهمون يضيؤن كضياء الجلد والذين ردوا كثيرين إلى البر كالكواكب إلى ابد الدهــور ( دانيال 1 : 3 ) وكانت مستعملة في العصر الرسولى وكانت مصابيح كثيرة في العلية التي كانوا مجتمعين فيها " ( ( اع 20 : 8 ) . 

وتوقد القناديل المعلقة أمام الأيقونات على الحجاب ، وكذلك المنتشرة في أنحاء أثناء الصلاة والقداس . 

أما القنديلان الكبيران فيجب الإطفاء . وهما قنديل : 

· الشـرقيـة ، ويسمــىAkoimytoc 

أي الذي لا ينام وهو يرمز إلى النجم الذي ظهر في المشــرق . 

الاسكنا : 

أي الخيمة وهو المعلق أمام باب الهيكل ويرمز إلى نور المسيح ونور الإنجيل الذي يضئ لكل إنسان آت إلى العالـم 

وهذان القنديلان يشيران إلى الشمس والقمر أما باقي القناديل فتشير إلى النجــوم . 


** سبب عــدم أطفئهما : 

1) ليكــون بيـت الله مضيئا باستمرار ، كما كانت خيمة الشهـادة " لان سحابة الرب كانت على المسـكن نهارا أو ليلا أمام عيون كل بيت إسرائيل في جميـع رحلاتهم " . ( خر 40 ، 38 ) وكانت سرج خيمة الاجتماع تضيء باستمرار " وأنت تأمر بنــى إسرائيل إن يقدموا إليك زيت زيتون مرضوضا نقيا للضـوء لاصعـاد الســرج دائما في خيمة الاجتماع " . ( خر 27 : 20 ) 

2) لكي لا تدخل نار غريبـة داخل الكنيسة : 

ولا يجوز دخول أحد إلى الهيكل لإيقاد قنديل الشـرقيــة إلا الشماس المخصص لذلك . ويجب أن يكون في حالة من الطهارة تسمح له بدخول الهيكل . 


5.بيض النعام:







يقول في( سفر أيوب إصحاح 13:39-18) جناح النعامة يرفرف أفهو منكب رأوف أم ريش لأنها تترك بيضها وتحميه في التراب وتنسى أن الرجْل تضغطه أو حيوان البر يدوسه تقسو على أولادها كأنها ليست لها باطل تعبها بلا أسف لأن الله قد أنساها الحكمة ولم يقسم لها فهماً عندما تحوذ نفسها إلى العلاء تضحك على الفرس وعلى راكبه- وهنا يقصد الكتاب أن النعامة تجهل كيف تحافظ على بيضها فتدفنه فى التراب وهى تظن أنها تحميه بينما تعرضه لخطر أقدام الحيوانات الثقيلة التى يمكنها أن تفتك بالبيض دون قصد ولكن الله يحفظ البيض بدليل وجود النعام حتى الآن ووجود هذه البيضة المعلقة أمامك والله الذي استطاع أن يحفظها يستطيع أيضاً أن يحفظك لأن عينيه هو عليك إن نسيت الأم رضيعها الله الذي خلقك والذي أنت بيده لن ينساك.


6 . كــرســى الأسقف : Kayedra










ويدعى كاتدرائية " أي كرسى " وذكر أوسا المؤرخ إن يعقوب الرسول أسقف أورشليم نصب له كرسيا في أورشليم . وكذلك يذكر التاريخ عن كرسى مرقس الرسول وكيف إن البابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء لم يكن يجلس عليه لأنه كان يشاهد العظمة الإلهية حالة عليه . 

وقد أوصى بطرس الرسول تلميذه اكليمنضس أن يجلس في موضع عال ليكون رقيبا على جميع الشعب وناظرا إليه . لذلك يسمى الأسقف رقيبا .


ولكرسي الأسقف درج ليعلم الأسقف انه يرتقى إليه بدرجات الفضائل وموضع الكرسي في الخورس الأول في الناحية البحرية متجها نحو القبلية . لكن الكنائس الشرقية تضعه الآن عن يمين المتجهة للهيكل أي في ناحية القبلية . أما إذا دخل الأسقف إلى الهيكل فيجب إن يقف في الناحية القبلية من الهيكل . لان الخدام يجب إن يكونوا على يمين الكاهن الخديم . كما يستدل مما ورد في الخولاجى إن الكاهن يرشم الشعب غربا ويقول الرب معكم جميعا . 

ثم يرشم الخدام شرقا عن يمينه ويقول ارفعوا قلوبكم ُم يرشم ذاته ويقول فلنشكر الرب . وكذلك عندما يقول اجيوس 
. أول رشمة على ذاته متجه إلى الشرق . والثاني على الخدام عن يمينه ، والثالث على الشعب الغرب . 



:download:


----------



## asmicheal (9 يوليو 2009)

*ثـالثــا : الهيكل سمــاء السمـــوات :Ervei 













الهيكل في الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية يمثل السماء عينها أو هي مسكن الله وسط خليقته السمائية وقديسين . عرفه الأب جرمانيـوس "هو مسكن المسيح ملك الكل متربعاً على عرشه مع رسله" هذا وقد ارتبط الهيكل بالمذبح في الكنيسة القبطية ، حتى أن الهيكل يدعى أحيانا بالمذبح . هذا الارتباط يكشف حقيقة ايمانيه جوهرية هي ارتباط السماء 

بالصليب ، فان كان الهيكل يمثل السماء فأننا لا نعرفها 








خارج المذبح أي خارج الصليب . 

هذه الحقيقة أعلنت رمزيا في العهد القديم ، فعندما دخل الشعب ارض الموعد وأقيم الهيكل في أورشليم رمز السماء التزم الشعب ألا يقيم مذبحا أو يقدم ذبيحة خارج أورشليم وإلا قطعت النفس المخالفة من شعب الله وفقدت إكليلها السماوي .

بهذا يؤكد الله تلازم الهيكل بالمذبح أو السماء بالذبيحة فقد انفتحت أبواب السماء خلال ذبيحة المذبح أو ( السماء ) والتحم الصليب بالحياة الأبدية . 

هذه الحقيقة تمس حياتنا الروحية أيضا ، فكما يرتبط الهيكل بالمذبح والسماء بالصليب . هكذا تلتحم حياتنا السماوية بالصليب مع السيد المسيح ، ويرتبط رجاؤنا المفرح بجهادنا الروحي المملوء آلاما . 



داخل الهيكـل : 

خلف المذبح يقوم " الدرج " حيث يجلس الأسقف على كرسيه ( عرشه ) وحوله الكهنة يمارسون عباداتهم وكرازتهم …. لهذا يسمى البعض الهيكل بريستيريم (Presbyterum ) أي موضع الكهنة . فوق الدرج توجد الشرقية ، وهى تمثل حضن الله المفتوح للعالم كله خلال المذبح والخدمة الكهنوتيـة . 


قدسيــة الهيكــل : 

داخل الهيكل . كانت الكنيسة تمنع أحيانا العلمانيين دخول الهيكل نهائيـا . ربما لتحاشى أحد العادات الوثنية التي أشار إليها
القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفـم
ألا وهى وضع الإنسان يده على المذبح ويقسم…. أحيانا اكتفت الكنيسة بمنع دخول الوثنين إلى الهيكل ولمسهم المذبح المسيحي كما أشار إلى ذلك القديس اغريغوريوس أسقف نيصص

الرب لموسى " اخلع حذاءك …. لان الارض التي أنت واقف عليها مقدسة . ( خر 3 : 5 ) 

خلع الحذاء يشير إلى الشعور بعدم تأهلنا حتى للوقوف في هذا الموضع المقدس الذي فيه نقدم الذبيحة المخوفة التي تشتهى الملائكة إن تطلع إليها . 

خلع الحذاء أيضاً يشير للشعور بعدم تأهلنا حتى للوقوف في هذا الموضع المقدس الذي فيه نقدم الذبيحة المخوفة التي تشتهى الملائكة أن تطلع عليها0 

خلع الحذاء أيضا – عند العلامة أوريجين – يجمل معان – أخرى عميقة نذكر منها : 


1 . كانت الأحذية في القديم تصنع من جلد الحيوان الميت ، وكان الله بوصيته هذه يطلب منا أن نخلع عنا محبة الأمور الزمنية المميتة لنلتصق بالسماويات الخالدة حتى نلتقي به . 

2 . الجلد الذي تصنع منه الأحذية يستخدم في الطبول إشارة إلى عدم استخدام الطبول ، أي حب الظهور بل بالجهاد الروحي الخفي تلتقي النفس بإلهها في مقدساته . 

3 . في العهد القديم ، إن رفض إنسان ما أن يتزوج أرملة أخيه كوصية الله ليقيم لأخيه الميت نسلا تأتى الأرملة إليه في حضرة الشيوخ وتخلع حذاءه من رجليه ، 
ويسمى " بيت مخلوع النعل " ( تث 25 : 5ـ-10 ) هكذا إذا خلع موسى نعليه أشار إلى نفه أنه ليس عريس الكنيسة …
وهكذا في كل مرة يخلع الأسقف أو الكاهن أو الشماس حذاءه من رجليه عند دخوله الهيكل أنما يدرك في نفسه أنه ليس بالعريس أنما هو صديق العريس يسوع المسيح وخادمه .

أمرت الكنيسة " لا يتكلم أحد مطلقا في المذبح خارجا عما تدعو إليه الضرورة ..( القديس باسيليوس) 



أبــواب الهيكل : 






ويكتب على باب الهيكل عادة " افتحوا لي أبواب البر لكي ادخل فيها واشكر الرب أقول هذا هو باب الرب والصديقون يدخلون فيه " ( مز 117 : 19 ) . وللهيكــل ثلاثـة أبواب أهمهــا : 

الأوسط ، ويسمى " الباب الملكي
" لان منه يقدم العمل السماوي وتعلق على أبواب الهيكل الستور لغلق أبواب الهيكل بعد انتهاء خدمة القداس حتى يحتفظ الهيكل بقدسيته .

ولا يفتح الستر إلا الكاهن عند بدء الصلاة ويقول " ارحمنا يا لله … " ويسمى باليونيــة حامل الايقونات Ikonoctacion 
وكان الاول عبارة عن حاجز غير مرتفع أو ( ضربزين ) يفصل بين الهيكل وصحن الكنيسة كما تفصل حواجز الخوارس فئات المصلين . 

ولكن لما جرت الكنيسة على تعليق صفوف من الايقونات عليه اصبح مرتفعا . 

ويشـير حامل الأيقونات إلى أن الله لا يمكن أدراك عظمته وأسراره " فالغمـام والضبـاب حوله " ( مز 97 : 2 ) ساكنا في نور لايدنى منه . 

الذي لم يره أحد من الناس ولا يقدر أن يراه " . ( 1تيم 6 : 16 ) وذلك حتى تكون الخدمة مخوفة بالمهابة . 

أما في العهد القديم فقد أمر الرب بوضع الحجاب بين قدس الأقداس والقدس وبين القدس والدارلان الشعب لم يكن أهلا للاطـلاع على أسرار الله 
. حتى أن الشعب طلب من موسى أن يضع برقعا على وجهه لان الشعب لم يستطع أن ينظر بهاء مجد الله الذي انعكس على وجهه "
بل أغلظت أذهانهم لأنه حتى اليوم ذلك البرقع نفسه عند قراءة العهد العتيق باق غير منكشف الذي يبطل في المسيح لكن حتى اليوم حين

يقرأ موسى البرقع موضوع على قلوبهم ( 2.كو 3: 14 – 16 ) ، ولما جاء رب المجد وقدم ذبيحته الحية المخلصة على الصليب لم تبق الحاجة إلى رموزها القديمة

فانشق حجاب الهيكل من أعلى إلى أسفل دليلا على انتهاء الهيكل القديم وذبائحه . وبشق رئيس الكهنة لثيابه انتهى الكهنوت الهارونى
ليبدأ كهنوت المسيح وذبيحته الحية المقدمة كل يوم على المذبح حياة وخلاصا لشعبه . 

وبذلك رفع الغشاء عن قلوب المؤمنين به ولم يشأ أن يكلمهم بالرموز بل علانية واظهر لهم الأسرار التي أخفاها عن الحكماء 
ولذلك رتب الآباء ألا يمنع الشعب من التطلع إلى الأسرار بسبب الدالة والحرية التي منحها الرب لهم بفدائه العجيب 
. ولكن الحامل يقام حول الهيكل لا ليغلقة غلقاً كاملاً بل جزئيا إذاً للحجاب أبواب يمكن التطلع إلى الذبيحة وذلك لأن معرفتنا بالله ليست كاملة الآن كمعرفة السمائيين .
بل مناسبة تضعفنا كقول الرسول " ولكن عندما يرجع الرب يرفع البرقع … ونحن جميعا ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف 
كما في مرآة تتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح "(2كو16:3-18)

ولذلك رتبت الكنيسة أماكن متدرجة في التقدم لوقوف الأساقفة فالكهنة فالشمامسة فالشعب كل حسب درجته . وقد استعمل الحجاب من الأجيال الأولى في الكنيسة القبطية واقدم الاحجبة القبطية يرجع للقرن الخامس . وفى القداس الباسيلي صلاة تدعى صلاة الحجاب يتلوها الكاهن سرا وهو واقف أمام الهيكل متجها نحو الشرق بعد أن يقرأ الإنجيل القبطي . وتوضع الايقونات على حامل الأيقونات حتى تكون أمام المصلين دائما ليتذكروا أصحابها ويتشبهوا بهم ويوضع فوق الحامل في الوسط صليب كبير وعليه صورة السيد مصلوبا حتى يتحول نظر المصلين إلى علم الخلاص 
" انتم الذين أمام عيونكـم قـد رسـم يســوع المســيح مصلوبا " ( غل 3 : 1 ) راجع ( غل 4 : 19 ، عب 12 : 1 – 3 ) . 

(2) الشـرقيــة : 

انحناء نصف دائري في منتصف الحائط الشرقي للهيكل يرمز إلى حضن الآب . ويكتبون عليها " مساكنك محبوبة يا رب اله القوات تشتاق وتذوب نفسي للدخول إلى ديار الرب . قلبي وجسمي قد ابتهجا بالإله الحي لان العصفور وجد له بيتا"(مز1:84-3)ويمكن أن تعلو الشرقية طاقة لدخول النور . 

(3) الدرجــــات : 

وفى الشرقية سبع درجات تشير إلى سبع طغمات الكهنوت آخرها درجة الاسقف وهذه تسمى العرش 
Cunyronoc وتكتب عربيا محرفا سنتيرونس يجلس عليها البطريرك بعد الرسامة وورد في محطوط الرسامات
" ثم ينزل كبير الأساقفة من السنيترونس والثاني منه ويجلسون البطريرك على السينترونس وهم ماسكون بيديه …….
كما ورد أيضا في الدسقولية باب 5 ( وليكن في شرق المذبح سينترونس مرتفع وله درجات بمقدار ارتفاعه ) 
ثم يجلس الكهنة على السلالم حسب درجاتهم فيشبه ذلك ما ورد في سفر الرؤيا عن جلوس السيد وحوله 24 قسيسا (رؤ2:4-4) وهذا النظام موجود في معظم الكنائس بمصر القديمة . 


(4المذبـــح :Manerswousi 








موقعــه : بين درج الكهنوت وباب الهيكل وفى وسط الهيكل دون أن يلتصق بالحائط " فسمعت صوتا واحدا من أربعة قرون مذبح الذبح الذي أمام الله " ( رؤ 9 : 13 ) . 

فإذا كان له أربعة أركان فلا يكون ملتصقا من أي جهة وذلك لان الكاهن يدور حوله كالبخور عندما يصلى الأواشي الصغار . والمذبح يشير إلى القبر أو الجلجثة حيث صلب المسيح وقدم نفسه ذبيحة حية ولذلك أيضا يكون قائما بذاته دون أن يلتصق بشيء




الى هنا اعاننا اللة 
من فضلكم لاتنسونى فى صلواتكم 
اختكم :asmicheal*


----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2009)

جميل ورائع يا asmicheal

شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Hallelujah (10 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل مرفق بصور جميلة شكرا جزيلا
يتمجد اسم الرب


----------



## فادية (10 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع *
*تسلم الايدين *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يوليو 2009)

معلومات راااااااائعه 

ميررسى ليكى على المعلومات 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## nose (3 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (3 يونيو 2010)

*اشكرك اختي على الموضوع الموسع عن مكونات الكنيسة*
*والمعلومات الرائعه*
*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (3 يونيو 2010)

_ أ . إسميشيل _
_موضوع رائع وهام _
_ربنا يعوض تعبك ومجهودك بمحبته_


----------

